# 5gallon, first time trimming (page 3)



## plantoon (Jun 24, 2008)

heres my first nano, my 2nd tank..

3 weeks old pic



























- equipment = not much to say, just cheapo HOB filter, DIY Yeast CO2, and 15 watts CF lamp 
- Fert = none so far
- Subtrate = volcano sand (may be???)

and the plants = Lilaeopsis, riccia, Vallisneria, bacopa, Cryptocoryne, ludwigia, Microsorum 

animal = none (for now)

maintenance = WC every 2 days for first week, every week now

algae = not much for now, some thread algae maybe

plan ahead = remove front Lilaeopsis, change it with another plant, change that ugly backyard rock, add plant for left background

please advice and comment
thanks on advance
//Alan


----------



## fish_fasinated (Mar 30, 2006)

tank looks really nice, not a fan of the blue lighting tho.


----------



## joy613 (Jun 19, 2007)

I like it, it will really look good in a few weeks when it fills in.


----------



## lilsoccakid74 (Jul 13, 2008)

looks good.

would look even better with a 6500K light


----------



## eswashere (Aug 7, 2008)

wow i really like how the blue lighting makes the green really pop. what kind of light is that? nice tank keep up the good work


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

nice first nano! what type of tank is that?


----------



## fordtrannyman (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice scape.
I hope that's not an Actinic bulb.


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Wow, great tank. Love all the plants in there.


----------



## plantoon (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks all

wow everyone thought i used blue light, actualy the blueish colour come from hood, i made it from blue top filter box:icon_redf , and without reflector

the lamp is 6400K CFL daylight 15watt, screw in type

what do you think? is that sufficient?
im affraid to use more bigger watts, because it will promote algae (i think)

from my first try tank, 2month old, on other topics, i have learn, everything should be in balance. low nutrients (fert) = low CO2 = low light, will result slow growth but, i want it slow pace growth on this little tank

oh and the tank, im not sure what type is that, its rimless glass, with round corner, the size is 40cm x 25cm x 23cm


----------



## Fishy_Fun (Feb 9, 2008)

i like the bluish hue that thing puts off.Great start to a great tank


----------



## Oscar17 (Dec 7, 2007)

I 2nd that wow.. I like the 2nd picture, looks like it's been growing for some time. What's wrong with rocks?.. they look good in the pics.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice looking tank, I would keep the light where it's at if it's working for you. 6400k is good. You'll eventually want to get some livestock in there or nutrient deficiencies may happen regardless of how slow you keep the uptake. The CO2 is still very capable of increasing nutrient uptake even with low light.


----------



## plantoon (Jun 24, 2008)

thanks all

*Fishy_Fun>*
actually on real, the bluish color is not shown, maybe thats because of my old cheap camera

*Oscar17>*
the only progress ive notice is riccia, theyre quite happy there, the other plant not shown growth, especially plant in shade (lack of light), 
shown on pic below,








i planted all ludwigia on same size and height, on the light spot they grow faster, than on shade. i want it grow slow, so the maintenance more bit easiaer.

here is another angle








see, feel somwhat empty? any sugest?

and the rocks, nothing wrong with thats, just want more character maybe? 

*jaidexl>*
yes, i want it to go slowww and in control, i have kind of phobia with algae:redface: 
oh and nutrients i believe (correct me if im wrong) theres enough nutrients from water, and from subtrate, maybe for more 2-3weeks, then start adding livestock patienly, and hope without any fert dosing, it will be ok

actually, i want some rasbora / pontius denisoni and Red cherry shrimp, and want add them to the tank since day 1, but i have to wait the money:icon_cry:


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

I love the way the blue-tinted pictures look, it looks like night-time but the plants are glowing. However, you may get better growth without the blue-tinted hood, in the Zebrafish research community we use blue-tinted hoods / tanks to reduce the growth rate of algae because it absorbs a lot of the useable light spectrum that promotes plant growth, it might be worth trying the tank without the hood and seeing if that makes a difference? Otherwise I think the tank looks great and I like the way the rocks look!


----------



## plantoon (Jun 24, 2008)

*Karackle>*

wow.. interesting info about blue hood, thanks alot Karackle, i think ill keep the blue tinted hood, and see whats going
actually thats what i wants, slow growth, uf.. what to say? slight beetwen not growing and normal growing rate, i guess


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Sounds good! Just thought I'd mention it. It may be a different shade of blue too, hard to say, but as long as the plants remain healthy, I think it gives the tank a really cool look! (At least in the pictures)


----------



## plantoon (Jun 24, 2008)

today i spoted algae...








kind of thread algae or brush algae? grow on old leaf

and heres unhappy plant, what plant it is?


----------



## plantoon (Jun 24, 2008)

This Ludwigia reached the surface, i have no idea how to trim it,








where exactly i have to cut??? or just cut it where i like? 
kind of Ugly if trimmed tho, or just leave it emmersed??
what do you think??? any suggestion?

heres view from up-left agle


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Looks great. Really like this tank. 
Hmm, not too sure what kind of algae that is. Kinda looks like hair algae to me. Look here. It's the 8th one down. As for the wilting plant, is it in the shade or something? Might be a deficiency as well.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Looks like some type of thread algae, make sure your CO2 and nutrients are consistent and trim those blades that are affected.

Your unhappy plant kinda looks like parrot's feather (Myriophyllum aquaticum), yellowing new growth could be a deficiency of a few different nutrients or a combination, time to do some research on nutrient dosing. Check out the 'dosing regimes' topic at the top of the water parameters forum. You may not have enough light to grow that plant, but you won't know for sure unless there is plenty of nutrients and CO2 and it's still dying.

Trim the ludwigia by hacking it back, sculpt it so that it's round (or uniform with the rest of the scape), it will sprout new branches and the fresh tips will fill in to hide the hack job. Eventually the bush will get thicker and thicker by doing this, and you can trim it the same way every time. If you want instantaneous picture worthiness then you can pull the entire stem up, clip off the tops and replant them.


----------



## plantoon (Jun 24, 2008)

mizu-chan>
thanks for the link mizu, with closer inspection, i think thats Oedogonium (It's the 9th one down) but not sure.
yes, the unhappy plant is on the shade 

jaidexl>
Thanks for advice Jai, and thanks for plant id
agree with you, i think its a combination of lacking nutrien, light, and CO2, since the other plants are happy(with minimum growth), theres nothing i can do, maybe ill remove it, 
for CO2 i will refill the DIY, for nutrients maybe add some iron and traces, for light nothing to change i guess.

im kinda wants to minimize nutrients and lights, couse i want the plants grow with proportion on leaves (tiny leaf), as you can see the ludwigia on the light spot grew too well, too fast, so the leaves kinda too big, and looks akward, and the ludwigia on the shade have grown tiny leaves with short node(see the pic of unhappy plant), looks nice an fit with tank


----------



## plantoon (Jun 24, 2008)

meanwhile, i have learn some photo trick,and image editing

heres the result,




































cant expect more, cause i only use kodak C613 cheap pocket cam


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Wow, I love that pearling on the Riccia.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice to see someone who doesn't want to immediately upgrade light. Slower growth will definitely be the result, also problems will arise much slower than a high light tank, give you more time to sort it out. Uptake will be slower, so you'll either want to adopt the EI dosing regime to keep level quantities and avoid buildup, or just dose to the recommended levels then test periodically to get a feel for how fast uptake is and how often/ how much you'll need to dose there after. Eventually you get a feel for what and when to dose and can watch particular plants for signs.

Nice shots, the second and fourth would be nice for the photo contest.


----------



## plantoon (Jun 24, 2008)

*mizu-chan>*
the riccia right below the lamp have pearl, far from center they not pearling, but still grown well, 
i love this plant, but kinda hard to shoot, because theyre glowing, may take a lot try and adjustment, to get desirable pic, since i used cheapo cam :icon_redf 

*jaidexl>*
yes thats exactly what i wants about,
since im newbie, it will take time "to get a feel" and for sure will be need a lot advice from you all 

is there any photo contest with "cheap cam category" on it, ha.. ha..


----------



## c_sking (Aug 4, 2008)

plantoon said:


> is there any photo contest with "cheap cam category" on it, ha.. ha..


   Your cheap cam and good eye take some very nice pictures. Your tank looks good.


----------



## fish_fasinated (Mar 30, 2006)

tanks loos great. glad you asked on how to trim the ludwiga as i have only one stem in my big tank and it needs a trim just didn't know how lol.


----------



## plantoon (Jun 24, 2008)

thanks *c_sking* and *fish_fasinated*


----------



## plantoon (Jun 24, 2008)

*Is there any FW anemone?*

*Is there any FW anemone?* 
cause i thougt i found some on my tank, its green like algae, but mobile, and its shrink when thouched, looks like they cacth planktons with their tentacels, yes they have kinda tentacles, and grabing detritus wich pass it

i tried to shot some, but kinda hard with my cam
any idea what creatures is this???


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Looks like you have baldderwort my friend. 
A nasty little carnivorous plant. Remove it very carefully if you don't want it. Even the tiniest bit left will grow again and again. Takes some people months to fully get rid of it.


----------



## plantoon (Jun 24, 2008)

baldderwort ??? wow... carnivorous ...*WOW*

is that kind of plants or animal??? cause i see theyre moving, grabing flying detritus, and when i thouch it with stick, they shrink, i think thats same like sea anemones habit

is that creatures dangerous? since it considered as a pest

i agree with you *mizu-chan*, i dont ever notice it till now, it grow fast and already spread all over my tank


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

It's not dangerous from what I've read. Really only capture small organisms. If it *IS* bladderwort then you should be able to see small little sacks on the plant, probably at the base of the "tentacles", that resemble a bladder. Most people just don't like it because it grows like a weed in most tanks. It was really hard for me to get rid of it because it tangles EVERYWHERE. It will probably be really hard to get it out of your Riccia, but just keep on removing and checking.


----------



## plantoon (Jun 24, 2008)

thanks Mizu-chan

ive been searching and found this interesting site heres the *link*
i think thats the creatures on my tank, named *Hydra*, tho theres not much info about this from searching googles

oh and what i supposed to do to remove that? is there any spesific way? any predator may be?
i try to pull it, but doesnt work, they stick like glued on leaves, and when my finger nearly touched them, they retract suddenly even before touched


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

I see, I see. Never seen anything like that. I guess you go about the same way removing it. Just take tweezers or something like that, and remove it very slowly, making sure you get the complete stem like thing. Sorry I guessed the wrong thing. Not quite an expert just yet. hehe. :hihi


----------



## plantoon (Jun 24, 2008)

thats Ok mizu, youre not all wrong,
keep informing 

ive been searching but theres not much info about this animals

from more close inspection, its positive (99%) HYDRA
its an animal, invertebrate that belong to the phylum _Cnidaria_ (Coelenterata) along with sea anemones and jellyfish.

Most of them transparent brownis color, but mine is green, thats because of they have algae on it (just like most corals), called Chlorella

You know what? years ago i tried keep anemones, LPS, SPS, on reef tank
but always end up dead, but heres the unwanted anemones pop up from nowhere, ready taking up my nano:icon_sad: 

OOT: but heres my reef back then


----------



## plantoon (Jun 24, 2008)

Im really-really sorry but i cant help it, this SHOW OFF things continue
kinda SAD opening those old pics

heres we go again..
actually This was my first PLANTED tank 


























theres only 2 plants species: Grape Caulerpa/C. Racemosa and Caulerpa taxifolia


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Wow, these are great pictures! Your saltwater tank is gorgeous! I know haw it feels to try and grow something for so long, then you find it unexpectedly :hi

As for the Hydra I found this:
"Hydra can be introduced to the aquarium with live foods, snails, driftwood, plants, or water collected from natural freshwater areas. Most hydra in a normal aquarium go unnoticed, but within the confines of a small fry-raising tank, these little pests can be deadly, and can ingest a tankful of newly hatched rainbowfish larvae in less than a week. Hydra can kill small fry up to a size of around 10 to 15 mm. Newly hatched larvae of rainbowfishes and blue-eyes are bite-size for the average hydra. Larger fry can often pull away from the stinging tentacles, but will usually die in any case. Fry over 15 mm, however, really don't seem to have any problems. Hydra also competes with the fry for the live food thereby reducing growth rates."

Here's the site if you want to look: click


----------



## plantoon (Jun 24, 2008)

thanks for the link mizu, i really apreciated it

heres i read from there:
Treatment
In the past, the only way I found to eradicate hydra successfully was to sterilise the tank with a chlorine solution . Some copper medications claim that they will kill hydra but they can also be deadly to the fry. Other treatments usually recommended include ammonium nitrate, quinine sulphate, raising the temperature to 40°C for 15 minutes or more, and adding salt until the hydra are killed. An even more elaborate treatment I read once was the use of a 9V battery connected to leads that fed into the aquarium water. Most of these treatments simply do not work and in addition, they can be harmful to the young rainbowfish fry.

i had cherries, just added bout 6 hours ago, and 2 of them looks like already carrying eggs :icon_sad: , and these anemones will be well feed iguess:icon_sad:


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Ah i'm sorry.  That's really too bad.
Do you have a QT tank you could put them in until you figure out how to deal with it? The you can move them back when the Hydra is gone.


----------



## plantoon (Jun 24, 2008)

maybe ill move them to my 29G,where they comes from (if i can catch them)


----------



## plantoon (Jun 24, 2008)

*First Trimming*

In very short time, riccia on the tank grow fast, need to be prunned
This is my first experience of trimming the plant, please give me comment and correction, in case i did it wrong

this is riccia on rock, wich i want to trim, i remove it from water to make it easy









haircuts... and then put it back to the tank









heres riccia on the tank after trimmed


----------



## plantoon (Jun 24, 2008)

Then i have riccia, can be use to fill the empty space on my tank

heres the riccia ive got from haircuts, not much but enough









then find some rock from backyard, tie the riccia to the rock, and heres what ive got









i place it on the left side of the tank, to fill space









and heres the final result, looks ugly, but with little luck it will look nicer in no time, i hope


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

that will look pretty cool in about a week. It'll perk up in no-time


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

tank continues to look great!  It's always nice to be able to trim the plants you've grown yourself and use the clippings to fill empty spaces in your tank isn't it? I always like the feeling of accomplishment when I can do that!


----------



## plantoon (Jun 24, 2008)

heres babies shrimp, why they looked pale? not red?


----------



## skyypeaches (Aug 13, 2008)

oh i love those baby shrimp! How big are they? Was it a live birth? Never kept shrimp before but am contemplating it!


----------



## plantoon (Jun 24, 2008)

skyypeaches said:


> oh i love those baby shrimp! How big are they? Was it a live birth? Never kept shrimp before but am contemplating it!


mmm maybe 1,5 - 2mm
yes live birth just 3-4 days ago not sure

me also, first tried, just got lucky:hihi: , they breed, theres about dozen to 20 babies, im not sure, and one mommie waiting to hatch her eggs to, hope theyll survive


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

Plantoon, I have been trying to grow different plants on rocks or wood to make trimming much eaiser. I don't see a sig listing your tanks so I am not sure if you use CO2 for the riccia. I have thought to add riccia to my wanted list. Never thought to put it on a flat rock so thanks.
Oh I do love your salt tanks. I can't imagine growing those when I have so much trouble with my low tech tanks. It wood be cool though



plantoon said:


> Then i have riccia, can be use to fill the empty space on my tank
> 
> heres the riccia ive got from haircuts, not much but enough
> 
> ...


----------



## plantoon (Jun 24, 2008)

i used DIY CO2,
ya... tied it to rock make it easier to trim yet to rescape or moving
riccia are easy i guess, fast growing too 

yes reef are 100% more difficult,
i love reeftank so much,my father have about 320G reef tank so beautifull, unfortunate i cant afford it, too expensive, even here in my area everything (corals,fish etc) are cheapest in the world maybe, still i cant afford maintenance, supplement,etc:icon_frow, still have a dream for it, someday maybe


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey plantoon,

For your hydra-

Heres a article about someone using this Dog De-Wormer.http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-planaria-hydra-elimination-shrimp-tanks.html

Everyone who I've talked to about it says it worked out great without ill effect to shrimps and other liv stock. Also check out the shrimp forum there a thread going on there about How to get rid of Hydra and Planetaria.


----------



## plantoon (Jun 24, 2008)

thief said:


> Hey plantoon,
> 
> For your hydra-
> 
> ...


you "ROCK" thief :thumbsup: , thanks alot

i will find those fenbendazole ASAP, hope avaliable here on my area

im kinda frustated to get rid of this hydra, i remove it manually before, but always comeback, then i give up, as far i see on my tank theyre harmsless to babies shrimp, but who knows? i didnt count the shrimps :icon_frow


----------

